# Aire at (28) Brezolles, nr. Dreux, France.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A new aire de services in the book for the first time in 2004.

Brezolles is a small town 20km W of Dreux and 15km SW of Nonancourt (if travelling from Evereux). Geographically a very convenient position.
The aire is on the western edge of the town (route de Verneuil). Situated in a walled area on the north side of the main road it is easy to spot and enter from Verneuil but a little less so having come through Brezolles and over the bridge.

Parking is on gravel with grassed areas and picnic tables in the centre.
There are dumping facilities and fresh water is available. No charge. Open all year. Parking for 6 motorhomes.
Some road noise early morning but not excessive.

Visited on 10th May 2004. Will use again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Gillian and welcome back! 

I do hope you had a lovely time in France. The aire sounds nice, had a look on the campingcar-infos site and there are some good photos of it there, looks well cared for. 
I'll bet you visited quite a few on your travels and look forward to hearing about them.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Thanks for the welcome back but I'm not sure I'm glad to_be_back!

We spent five and a half weeks on the Castels & Camping site, Le Chateau Verdoyer 40 miles SW of Limoges.
We had a mobile home taken down there from near Leominster over the winter and spent this 'holiday' working on establishing a garden etc. Got some good exercise and lost some weight so it must have been good for something. We had intended to go off and tour for at least a couple of weeks but there was no time.

C'est la vie.

Gillian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

welcome back Gillian, glad you enjoyed yr travels and cant wait to see your renewed vigour posting online


----------

